# TYCO track



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

thinking about a 4 lane oval track,
with 1 banked curve 135* (probably TOMY)

Got lots of TYCO track available.

Is there tyco to tomy adapter ? 
or just go tyco to LifeLike to Tomy?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

You can only get the adapters from Lifelike, so it's Tyco==>Lifelike==>Tomy.

You can get away with only Tyco and Lifelike as Tyco has 9" banks and Lifelike has 12" banks. Lifelike also had 9" banked curves, but they were a set only piece and almost impossible to find.

Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Grandcheapskate said:


> You can only get the adapters from Lifelike, so it's Tyco==>Lifelike==>Tomy.
> 
> You can get away with only Tyco and Lifelike as Tyco has 9" banks and Lifelike has 12" banks. Lifelike also had 9" banked curves, but they were a set only piece and almost impossible to find.
> 
> Joe


I keep saying i want to do this. And technically, you don't really need adapters at all, if you make the inner 2 lanes Tyco and the outer 2 LL. I can't remember if I have 2 or 4 LL 12-inch bank sections... hmmm. sounds like another dungeon dive, see what all is in them boxes...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The degree of banking is drastically different between the LL 12" banking and the LL 9", or Tyco or AFX 9". 
The Life Like 12" is much flatter, and more realistic. I like it the best out of all of them.


----------

